# ISFP Libra



## LucyFur (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey hey, I know most libra's are usually extroverted.

I was just wondering if there's anyone else who's also ISFP/Libra :blush:

PS: first post woo!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! ^^


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome! :fall:


----------



## Bryanofrivia (Jun 4, 2018)

You’re not alone! I’m an ISFP libra myself. A little late to the party, but better late than never 🙂


----------



## DreamersInGraves (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! And don't worry, I'm an INTP libra. Most libras I've met are actually introverted. We just know how to seem extroverted, I suppose.


----------



## Cheekclapper (Sep 21, 2021)

LucyFur said:


> Hey hey, I know most libra's are usually extroverted.
> 
> I was just wondering if there's anyone else who's also ISFP/Libra 😊
> 
> PS: first post woo!


I happen to be one ISFP/Libra


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cheekclapper said:


> I happen to be one ISFP/Libra



FYI, the OP posted this back in 2015. You may not get a response.


----------

